# ce1 to ce2 swap for aba swap



## Taylor Davis (Oct 21, 2010)

*ce1 to ce2 swap for obd1 swap*

I'm thinking about doing an obd1 swap into my 88 jetta 1.8 8v and was reading that with a ce2 its almost plug and play. The real question is how much work does it take to switch to the ce2 wiring? as well as what parts do i need? and could i just take the whole wiring out of the car i get the 2.0 obd1 out of? sorry if this is answered somewhere but ive been searching for a few hours and am fed up with not finding a direct answer.

thanks


----------



## Taylor Davis (Oct 21, 2010)

bump someone please answer im going to look at the car i should be pulling the stuff out of and i need to know so i can pull what i need.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Read this 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5061434-NEED-aba-swap-info-and-help!!!


----------



## Taylor Davis (Oct 21, 2010)

sorry didnt mean to use aba because from what ive read thats everyone who puts the different head on the 2.0 bottom end i just want to run the whole 2.0. im guessing only true way is to switch all my wiring harness to make it cost effective


----------



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

there really isnt much wirring in a mk2 lol... 

find a ce2 mk2 remove full wirring harness and ce2 fusebox swap out entire harness then simply do the minor splices needed to run the aba and be done with it.. 

will make it alot easier that way then to run ce1 

or you cna do a full mk3 swap and do mk3 harness and dash if you already got your hands on that.


----------



## Taylor Davis (Oct 21, 2010)

ok thanks youve been about the most help spent too many hours reading. :what: i dont have the dash or anything to the swap ive been waiting to find all of this out. ive been noticing lots of 2.0 cars in my local pick n pulls so ive been very interested now i gotta find a 89 to what year mk2 to get the ce2 out of if you know?


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Svedka said:


> Read this
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5061434-NEED-aba-swap-info-and-help!!!


 this link will tell you everything you need No it is not easy it is very time consuming even if you take a whole wiring harness it will not be 100% direct plug and play there will be some fabrication and wire splicing. 

the mk3 fuse block would work but you will need to use everything front to back if you do that. 

I would simplify it by running megasquirt and keeping the factory dash and wiring when you thing about how many hours you will have into the wiring swap and then buying a chip for the OBD1 it just makes more sense to spend the money on a MS kit. 

If you want to do a full swap pull a engine bay harness from a 93-95.5 jetta golf or passat OBD1 ecu and motor harness then find a 90-92 jetta with a CE2 fuse block and take all the interior and head light harness there will still be a few wires to splice in.


----------



## Taylor Davis (Oct 21, 2010)

i was thinking of taking all of the mk3 stuff but i dont want to change dashes and stuff. so the most logical is to take a mk2 ce2 setup and put that in then get the engine bay wiring and engine set-up from a mk3 isnt it? 

or how hard is the ms and what exactly does that involve doing? 

thanks for all the help!


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

More reading:beer::beer::beer: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...dalone-and-I-have-some-questions-and-concerns 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5054075-questions-about-megasquirt-2


----------



## Taylor Davis (Oct 21, 2010)

ok so i read both those threads completely even clicked on all the random links. 
what im really interested in is what are the costs of getting an ms and what ones right for my set up? 
my question on this is with a ms i would only need to get the motor and the engine bay wiring the somehow with ms itll work with my ce1 electrical? 
i would be running a complete 2.0 with intentions of in the next year or so going turbo. 
thanks so much completely new to the concept of standalone and all that ive been doing alot of reading on this stuff trying to get it to the best i can


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

You would want the complete motor but the wiring would be of little use unless your just using it for the connectors. 

parts needed with the longblock 
the 17-19lb stock injectors will work fine for a stock motor 
you can use the TPS on the OBD1 throttle body 
gm IAT sensor or run code to use Bosch sensors 
GM water temp sensor or run code to use Bosch sensors 
wide-band 
intake manifold from any OBD2 will not have the ISV port or use a mk4 manifold 


Contact need_a_VR6 for what MS you would want and as far as wireing it to your ce1 it will be fairly simple as they are universal pigtails already marked:thumbup:


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Depending on if you buy a pre built MS or build your own could be 100$-400$ 

check the carb/sems forum for more info:thumbup:


----------



## Taylor Davis (Oct 21, 2010)

oh ok thanks alot. that in someways seems to be just about the same amount of money if you consider all the time itll take to tear the car apart to wire it.


----------



## Taylor Davis (Oct 21, 2010)

oh i forgot i was wondering where do you suggest getting a wide-band and what brands you recommend? just wondering. 
and im not going to need any of the wiring just the essentials to do the swap vacuum lines, radiator hoses, etc.?


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

yep thats the basics 

as for a wideband I have a Lc1 and a AEM 
They both have there pros and cons 
they both seem to cost about the same 160-175$ on ebay or 200-225$ from the retailer I got both mine from ebay no issues 
the Lc1 has data logging capability's so for stock management I thought it was a bonus as the AEM can not data log unless used with standalone 
The AEM gauge is a little bit noisy compared to the digital lc1 gauge but I like the analog gauge it goes good with factory mk2 gauge look


----------



## 89'mk3gti (Oct 5, 2010)

First of all can i just say that Svedka knows his sh**t when it comes to this so listen to him, also you were helping me earlyer on my aba, could we simply swap the ce1 relay/fuse panel for the ce2 relay/fuse panel, then plug the MS into the ce2??


----------



## Taylor Davis (Oct 21, 2010)

ya he knows it. hes helping me out alot! hes led me to all the right people and things to search he suggested for me to just go with the ms in the ce1 car and then put the 2.0 im putting in so im guessing he will say the same to you


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Taylor Davis said:


> ya he knows it. hes helping me out alot! hes led me to all the right people and things to search he suggested for me to just go with the ms in the ce1 car and then put the 2.0 im putting in so im guessing he will say the same to you


 yep leave your fuse block alone and you will just add 2-3 relays for your MS unit:laugh: 

So much simpler than doing a ce2 swap then a obd swap 
this is what my wiring harness looked like on my 1st MS install


----------



## Taylor Davis (Oct 21, 2010)

so i was looking on ebay at the wide bands and i was just looking at the aem ones and the lc1's and i was wondering which one do you suggest getting link if possible? 
thanks


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

I like the LC1 myself for my MS 


But like I stated above the AEM on my OBD car looks more appropriate because it is a analog not a digital gauge so it blends with the theam of a mk2 dash gauges better


----------



## Taylor Davis (Oct 21, 2010)

ok thanks svedka. i talked to need a vr6 and he said his price is 399 for the ms for single spark 4cyl. he said it comes with a 10' harness. i was wondering if you got yours from him and if this is a pretty good deal. and if you know where i can get a wiring diagram for where and how to splice it into my ce1 and the obd1 engine?


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

your wiring will look really similar to the above post and whoever you get your MS from should supply a diagram also the pigtail is color coated and id marked


----------



## Taylor Davis (Oct 21, 2010)

ok sounds pretty straight forward now starting to get this whole setup better. thanks svedka


----------



## 89'mk3gti (Oct 5, 2010)

see man this guy knows his aba swaps i tell yah, soo stoked to get started on mine...


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

On a side note you should have about 40$ (buy tuner studio) and a labtop with serial or buy a serial to usb adapter so you can datalog and make changes to your MS. 


you can see the stuff here also 
http://www.diyautotune.com/catalog/index.php 

and a FAQ: 
http://www.diyautotune.com/faq/faq.htm


----------



## Taylor Davis (Oct 21, 2010)

i guess im lucky i already have a laptop just gotta see if its got the plug or just buy the adapter and tuner studio. now just gotta get the rest of the money i need for ms.


----------



## 89'mk3gti (Oct 5, 2010)

sell the stuff you aint using.... to help buy ms, luckly i got a whole 95 yetta to part out:thumbup::thumbup: couse that helps big.. and i aint a mk3 fan any how


----------



## Taylor Davis (Oct 21, 2010)

well the car is my daily so i cant sell yet i play on selling the motor once i get all the stuff to install. i have other stuff used to be into snowboarding so should get atleast 250 out of that stuff


----------



## 89'mk3gti (Oct 5, 2010)

Good luck man, long life snowboarder here in colorado and its real hard to get 250 out of used snowboarding gear.. sell **** off the car that you aint gona use.. like harness and ecu


----------



## Taylor Davis (Oct 21, 2010)

problem is i drive the car and want to continue to till i really need to tear into it. the snowboard is pretty much brandnew rode it 3 times so im hoping ill get 250 theres ones all over our craigslist for 300 atleast


----------

